# .327 Federal Magnum



## Grenadier (Jul 1, 2008)

Pretty good article on one of the new calibers, the .327 Federal Magnum:

http://www.chuckhawks.com/327_federal.htm

From a 3" revolver barrel:"

Federal Premium 85 grain Hydra-Shot JHP - MV 1330 fps, ME 334 ft. lbs.
American Eagle 100 grain SP - MV 1400 fps, ME 435 ft. lbs. 
Speer 115 grain Gold Dot JHP - MV 1300 fps, ME 431 ft. lbs.

Looks like you're getting 5" barrel 9 mm +P performance out of this cartridge, from a J-frame revolver.  Very respectable performance, indeed.  Just don't expect a light kicking load, though.  

This cartridge is rated up to 45,000 psi by SAAMI!

You can shoot any .32 Long, .32 H&R Magnum, or .32 Short from the revolver.


----------



## tellner (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm afraid it's another solution for which there is no problem. There are already cartridges that perform just as well or better. But it's a great excuse to sell us all a new gun.


----------



## allenjp (Jul 1, 2008)

Ah yes, those numbers look like the typical "small bullet, high velocity is best for stopping power" information. I still like a .40 or .45 the best...


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jul 1, 2008)

Grenadier,

It's a good round. Better than the old .32 HR magnum. But, for the package it comes in it may or may not be really any better than anything lese. Surely not enough to go sell of one's J frame .38 and rush out and buy one.

Clout .vs. control. That's the dilima. How much to stuff in a give weight of a gun before it becomes uncontrolable. And that's were this round is a bit, just a bit, better than the .38 spl.

But, impact velocity and muzzle energy are only part of the equation. Yes the new round does have more 'ME' than the .38, and I'm sure it kicks a bit less. But weight of bullet, diameter, and bullet construction have a say in this to. And then add shot placement, which really is THE most important part of stopping power, then this round has a bit of a use. 

There are recoil sensive people. So maybe a scandium 327 Federal Magnum might be the ticket. But not alot of people will fall in that class.

Just for the record, Buffalo Bore makes a .38 Spl round, 158gr LSWHP, at an honest 1000 fps from a 2 inch snub. I should know, I chronoed the load. The fly in the oitment is it kicks like bloody heck! If you want to use this load, use the steel frame 640 .357 magnum or a Smith 64 2 inch snub. Even better, a 2 3/4 Ruger Speed Six (which BTW, chronos that load at 1100 fps!)

Deaf


----------



## chinto (Jul 2, 2008)

hitting the target is paramount.. but after that .. bore diamiter is the deciding factor in any pistol round!  I am an ex EMT and can tell you that all that really is a deciding factor after hitting them is bore diameter.. a 22 in the guts is less debilitating then a 38 to the thigh.. and a .45 to the guts or chest is much more lethal then a .40 or .357 to the same placement. .. rifles are different to an extent in that they have a great deal more velocity that impacts the round and its effects!


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 2, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> There are recoil sensive people. So maybe a scandium 327 Federal Magnum might be the ticket. But not alot of people will fall in that class.


 
An Airweight + a full powered .327 Federal Magnum isn't going to be good for the recoil-sensitive folks.  




> If you want to use this load, use the steel frame 640 .357 magnum or a Smith 64 2 inch snub. Even better, a 2 3/4 Ruger Speed Six (which BTW, chronos that load at 1100 fps!)


 
I've fired the Remington "medium velocity" 125 grain .357 magnum load from a S&W 60 before (steel framed, 24 ounces), and was getting about 1150 fps from that 2" snub barrel. I suspect that the load you listed gives about the same performance.  

Good choices, indeed, although where the .327 may help, is that you can now get a 6 shot cylinder in those J-frame sized revolvers, instead of 5.  Does it really make that much of a difference?  Probably not, but having that extra round might help someone out there...


----------



## Brian S (Jul 2, 2008)

tellner said:


> I'm afraid it's another solution for which there is no problem. There are already cartridges that perform just as well or better. But it's a great excuse to sell us all a new gun.


 

 Bingo!!!! Ding ding ding ding!!!!!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 3, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> Good choices, indeed, although where the .327 may help, is that *you can now get a 6 shot cylinder in those J-frame sized revolvers, instead of 5. Does it really make that much of a difference? Probably not, but having that extra round might help someone out there.*..


or they could carry a damn Glock and eliminate the problem 

AFAIC, this is an answer in search of a problem...


----------

